# Looong Amtrak/Viarail trip upcoming.



## F59 PHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Here is the basic itinerary:

Cardinal NYP-CHI Standard Bedroom 1

Cal Zephyr CHI-GJT Coach seat

SW Cheif GLP-LAX Deluxe Bedroom B

Possible trip to San diego on surfliner - would be buisiness class

Coast Starlite LAX SEA Standard Bedroom 3

Cascades SEA-VAC Buisiness class

Canadian VAC-TOR Single bedroom

Enterprise TOR-MTR Double bedroom

Adairondak MTR-NYP Coachclass

I will be makine 3-6 stops along the way, 2 of them for 2-7 days, I leave the morning of june 25th, arrive the night of july 15th.

I will be going to and will be staying with friends in chicago, and will meet my parents at Grand Junction. They will stay along until LA or San francisco.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 17, 2004)

Sounds like a nice trip to me.


----------



## F59 PHI (Apr 17, 2004)

I am REALLY looking forwards to it. So many things ive wanted to ride/see... Via Park cars, Via Skylines Pacific Parlours... also just to be in a deluxe BR for anything longer than 25 secs.


----------



## gswager (Apr 17, 2004)

Moffat Tunnel will be closed for the summer for major upgrade. I don't know when is the exact date. The alternate route for CZ would be through Wyoming between Denver and SLC. Those CO mtn stations will be subussituted.

Does it'll affect your CZ plan?


----------



## F59 PHI (Apr 17, 2004)

I am bustituted.


----------



## whs1325 (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope to do a trip like this someday. But I have to win the lottery first (or maybe Publishers Clearinghouse)  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## F59 PHI (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks.. its weird, but the canadian part costs about the same as the rest of the trip.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 19, 2004)

Wishing you the best!! NO, you are not looney to be doing that. I will be especially interested to hear about the Canadian as I will be on it in mid-September. I was last on it 30 years ago, so the details are a little sketchy!


----------



## F59 PHI (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks!,

I just got the tickets for everything but the canadian and enterprise sections.

Where is room 9 in a viewliner?

ps. i will leave a full report on the canadian. (and everything else)


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2004)

In between rooms 7 & 11, and next to room #8. 

Just kidding of course. 

Just click here to view the Friends of Amtrak Sleeping Car Layouts page.


----------



## Guest_F59 PHI (Jun 25, 2004)

Just finished packing...

Will take notes for a trip report upon my return.


----------

